# Faith in mnr?????



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

*Faith*

The problem with the MNR is it is run by a bunch of big city now nothings.
Never been a day in the bush.
Nor do they intend to be.
The three s's is a problem cause the people that do this don't want hunting but they also do not want the bears.
The MNR's job is manigment.They try to do this with no CO's on the road.
They are only allowed to leavethe office when they get a "call" And then it seems like it's half hearted anyway.
They need more CO's out in full view and less bleeding hearts that know nothing about Hunting running the show.

But that's just my oppinion


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nope, no faith in the MNR. I am sure that most of us have very little faith in them. The Conservation Officers do what they can with what they have. Some of the blame must fall on them but the big city bureaucrats are the ones pulling the strings. The license draw system is a joke most of the time. You have to apply in the lottery for a doe tag but they will SELL you additional doe tags without being in the draw! I don't even want to start in the Moose draw system.... 

Please, please manage our natural resources! That is all we ask.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

The word "MANAGEMENT" can't even be used in the same sentence as MNR because we have no management here. It's just a big money grabbing joke any more.

I like what they did this year though, they took away one of bow hunters best weeks of deer season and gave it to the shot gunners. I'm not saying they shouldn't have gave the shot gunners a second week, but why in the hell did it have to be the first week of November?? 

Have never had much faith in our MNR and they make that easier and easier every year


----------



## JBRECKO (Jan 6, 2009)

The draw system for deer may have worked when numbers were down but there are1500+ doe tags why would i rush out and get in the draw it is a waste of money because of the process,someone has to get paid for this???I have been telling people after they shoot there prob bears leave them on the side of the highway then at least the gov has to clean them up.Up here the mnr dont really respond to prob bears outside city limits and if only one person calls they dont consider it a prob.The antis in the east not to say the rest of the prov does not have any have really hurt their beloved bears and the orphaning thing.Now we shoot the sow and leave the cubs to die or shoot the cubs ,it not very nice but pop control is needed.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Population Control.....
Bring back the spring hunt!
Population taken care of.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> Nope, no faith in the MNR. I am sure that most of us have very little faith in them. The Conservation Officers do what they can with what they have. Some of the blame must fall on them but the big city bureaucrats are the ones pulling the strings. The license draw system is a joke most of the time. You have to apply in the lottery for a doe tag but they will SELL you additional doe tags without being in the draw! I don't even want to start in the Moose draw system....
> 
> Please, please manage our natural resources! That is all we ask.


You got it all wrong Araz........ the REAL stewards of the land are managing our natural resources..... the Natives.....  .......... and in a most considerate way. Why just look at how they are respectful of our time in the woods during Moose season, and cull the population either just before our legal seasons start, or after hours so as to not disturb us!

My cottage neighbour is an OFAH zone director....... some of the conversations we have had this summer regarding the current mnr practices, and those coming down the pike have left me just feeling sick to my stomach. It ain't getting better folks.

So no, I have little faith in the MNR to carry out the task and mandate they originally had.

Cheers


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

I think the problem with the MNR is that the Government uses it to win votes. Why hire wildlife biologists that can tell you scientifically and officially (when properly funded) how many animals need to be removed to balance a herd when your parties war strategists just tells you that removing the spring bear hunt might be the linchpin to get the citiot tree-hugger vote. 
I despise the lack of CO's out there. I despise the joke of the tag lotteries. I despise the way they increase tag #'s in the country when the towns and cities are the area with deer problems. 
We need more CO's. We need real management and in some areas micro-mangaement. More urban and suburban deer management. 
If anyone has had the treat to hunt in the USA you will notice intelligent, friendly CO's. Well thought out population control guidelines and active enforcement. The MNR is all about honking the horn when the accident already happened.


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

cath8r said:


> I think the problem with the MNR is that the Government uses it to win votes. Why hire wildlife biologists that can tell you scientifically and officially (when properly funded) how many animals need to be removed to balance a herd when your parties war strategists just tells you that removing the spring bear hunt might be the linchpin to get the citiot tree-hugger vote.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I think that hits the nail on the head. Any CO's I've talked with genuinely love their job and wildlife but they can't do things the way they should be able to because the desk jockey rejects in Peterpatch and the Big Smoke don't want to lose votes from the citidiots who want to be able to drive down the road and see a deer or moose on the road side. They have done some intelligent things for wildlife and the environment, but the majority of things are money grabs or political bs.


----------



## lessquiverwaite (Mar 2, 2009)

Native have nothing to do with it. Don't use them as scapegoats for our own whitemans problems. Remember white man invaded and is trying to conquer the natives. But put the boots on the other foot what happens if another group tried to take over Canada? I know for a fact most natives bide by their treaty rights which you can't take away from them. Remember they harvested to survive to put food in their guts. Blame this whole thing about the MNR on the Government and what they do to make money and make it better for them. The OFAH??? another money grabbin scam. Try COHA the money they bring in goes directly to their causes not to pay their secretary or their outdoor goonies. COHA brings in a year what OFAH pays for their secretary to answer you phone calls. Either way OFAH and the Gov are one in the same except the OFAH keep the Gov in line once in a while.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

lessquiverwaite said:


> Native have nothing to do with it. Don't use them as scapegoats for our own whitemans problems. Remember white man invaded and is trying to conquer the natives. But put the boots on the other foot what happens if another group tried to take over Canada? I know for a fact most natives bide by their treaty rights which you can't take away from them. Remember they harvested to survive to put food in their guts. Blame this whole thing about the MNR on the Government and what they do to make money and make it better for them. The OFAH??? another money grabbin scam. Try COHA the money they bring in goes directly to their causes not to pay their secretary or their outdoor goonies. COHA brings in a year what OFAH pays for their secretary to answer you phone calls. Either way OFAH and the Gov are one in the same except the OFAH keep the Gov in line once in a while.


The original conversation was about the MNR, and I got it off track with my comment, my apologies. 

Though......... if anyone thinks that the blatant abuse of "all our" natural resources by Natives is not a problem, their ain't got their head screwed on right. I was born and raised in the North, I still get up there often. I've seen far too much to ever change my mind to believe this isn't an issue. Every year I see it. And our Government doesn't have the political balls to do anything about it....... so we all suffer.

Cheers


----------



## 3DMARK (Mar 26, 2007)

MNR is a joke period, just ask a CO ?


----------

